# East Fork Boat Ramps



## Ron Dexter (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi All, Heading to East Fork this weekend from a couple of hours away and I need some advice on the best ramp to use now that draw down has begun. Prefer one with a dock still usable. 19' Deep V boat. Thank you!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

One thing you don't mention is what direction you are coming from.
Hands down the best ramp at EF is on the south side of the lake, the Tate Ramp. (access to the ramp is off SR 125) It's also referred to as the Bantam Ramp. It's 4 lanes wide if everyone knows what they are doing but normally it operates as a 3 lane. There is a nice courtesy dock on the right side to tie up to if needed that's completely out of everyone's way. The short dock on the left side is okay for access only but in winter it can get really shallow. I would avoid it a winter pool and use extreme caution even now.
Right now the lake is down about 2' below summer pool, winter pool is -4'.
On the north side of the lake the best ramp to use is the Campground Ramp. It's a 2 lane ramp but it has a decent dock. (access is off Old SR 32 enter park entrance, turn left to get to campground)
Afton Ramp (off SR 32 same entrance as Campground Ramp but go straight) is okay but I don't know if they have much of a courtesy dock and people block it up pretty good some days. Great bait shop is located at that park entrance, The Boars Head.
Dam Ramp is okay but no courtesy dock. I live 8 minutes away from this ramp and I won't use it if I'm fishing solo because of the lack of a winter dock.
Macedonia Ramp is okay usually similar to Campground but more traffic.
As far as depth goes all the ramps are okay at winter pool except Tummel Mill (I think that what it called) Personally I wouldn't launch much more than a kayak up there.


----------



## Ron Dexter (Jul 8, 2016)

crappiedude said:


> One thing you don't mention is what direction you are coming from.
> Hands down the best ramp at EF is on the south side of the lake, the Tate Ramp. (access to the ramp is off SR 125) It's also referred to as the Bantam Ramp. It's 4 lanes wide if everyone knows what they are doing but normally it operates as a 3 lane. There is a nice courtesy dock on the right side to tie up to if needed that's completely out of everyone's way. The short dock on the left side is okay for access only but in winter it can get really shallow. I would avoid it a winter pool and use extreme caution even now.
> Right now the lake is down about 2' below summer pool, winter pool is -4'.
> On the north side of the lake the best ramp to use is the Campground Ramp. It's a 2 lane ramp but it has a decent dock. (access is off Old SR 32 enter park entrance, turn left to get to campground)
> ...


Thanks for such a detailed response and the tip on the bait shop! We are coming from North of Dayton via Cinci and will probably give the campground a try.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good choice


----------

